
The Thing Nobody Says About Lifting Weights - zg3cg
https://www.auxoro.com/the-aux-1/2020/6/9/the-thing-nobody-says-about-lifting-weights
======
sethammons
> The thing that nobody talks about is that lifting provides evidence of
> change and improvement in the form of muscle development. Once you realize
> you can change your body, you start seeking out other areas of your life.

Related, you can't really "cheat" per se. Either you can lift more, or you
can't. You can either run further or faster or you can't. I'm a solid
proponent of self-esteem being driven by personal views of yourself and things
you have accomplished (distinct from someone telling you you are good, you
know you are good because you did something). When you hit the new personal
best on an amount lifted, there is real achievement.

